# Room here for chevalets?



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

There is a small but growing group of chevalet users here on LJ's who would be very pleased to be included in this new "home" forum. 
I'm (we're) looking forward to the more focused debates and skill shares here.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm in. Beginning to get interested in building a chevalet. It takes me a long time to commit to something because I have an attention deficit oh look at the shiny thingy disorder and it just takes a while to oh look at the shiny thingy that's moving now settle down and actually do it. 
DanK


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I am finishing up a little box to practice my veneering skills for when I make my workbench next week. I must say that veneering is very enjoyable to me and I can see myself really getting into it. In my video turorial search, I came across a lot of marquetry videos and it is definitely something I want to do.

In the little box I made I even experimented with a double bevel joint to bookmatch the top. It came out surprisingly well (on my 5th or 6th attempt). I definitely see a chevalet build in my future.

I'll be honest, I have ZERO artistic ability when it comes to drawing. I am good at following patterns though, and there are plenty out there.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Paul, I'm not sure what 'home' forum you are referring too, but I'd be interested in following along. I wait with bait on my breath.

I have my benchtop model fully designed and am ready to build(as soon as Christmas projects are finished). I just can't find room for a full-size model.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Rance* I'm referring to the new scrollsawing forum under which this topic is listed.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Uh… well dooooooh. I've been sorta out of it for the last few weeks on LJ. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

I would certainly hope so! There are similarities at least! I'll be following along of course and thank you Paul for taking the time to share!


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

I would be very interested in following a Chevalet Forum here on LJs and hopefully, one day, becoming a contributor. I have some projects in the work-in-progress stage at the moment (drum sander, box joint jig and Victorian fret saw) but am seriously considering a Chevalet for 2013. Space limitations will probably dictate a "bench top" model so I am on the look out for some plans.
Jim


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

Paul, I've always been fascinated with you marquetry skills. I'll be following along with great anticipation in hopes that some of that might rub off…..


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

A Chevalet forum would be a fantastic addition to the 
forums.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I love those Chevalets you built Paul, but I will never want one for myself. I paid so much for my Excalibur scroll saw that it would break my miserly heart to use anything else. I do think the Chevalet is THE thing to use for marquetry though. I guess I'm doomed to mediocrity or probably something even less.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I think the Chevalet is scroll saw related. 
Although made differently, it does a job that many try doing on the scroll saw and it worked similarly as well.
You know I'm a scroller at heart. 
I want to build a Chevalet one day though.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I will be interested on how this turns out. I have much WW to learn before I could do much in this aspect, though I might try some little things on my scroll saw since William points out the similarity. I am sure the Chevalet allows much more accuracy. My experience with my TS sled increased my other WW accuracy in a similar way, I am sure. And I am finding that building "jigs" to be fun in its own right. 

I support LJs having a Chevalet Forum.


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

Paul count me in. Once I do the class in February I plan on building one. But have no time until then. Just finishing up on my Dust collection system currently.

Richard


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

I know very little about chevalet but I'm glad for your post. It looks like an awesome machine and to think you built it. Thanks for posting and I for one am happy to have you on board. I hope you can add to your post so we unknowing folks can learn.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Bernie*, Check my projects and blogs. 
There's lots of info about the chevalet and lots of marquetry projects cut with it.


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

Paul - I did check out your work and it's all amazing. Not only is your work amazing, but the amount of it is… well amazing. Congratulations on your accomplishments, especially the chevalet. When I reading about your workbench, I had to chuckle because I used the same process as you but had a different result. I had an idea of what I wanted out of my bench and built it to my needs. On this site, search "unique" and you'll find it.


----------

